# "The divide" 49 gallon planted



## jimmyjam (Jan 11, 2011)

Just did a bunch of revamps but this is what my 49 is looking like right now







l. Sph







rotala macaranda mini butterfly







so India 







rotala Mexicana aragouaia








Srepens







ammania gracilis








Ludwigia sp tornado 
















Steurogyn sp purple








Umbrosum sp Comte Carlo 








Mermaid








Rotala sp mini butterfly type 2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmyjam (Jan 11, 2011)

Cyprus helferi 








Fissidens so geppi








R.macaranda sp caterpillar 








Bacopa japan 









Need a id in the left 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Not 100% but it looks like Myriophyllum Mattogrossense, the green version of Myriophyllum Tuberculatum.
Plants look great. You've got a lot of my favs. 
In the pic the Rotala Mexicana Araguaia looks pretty big. Their crowns are no more than 2cm in diameter. A bit fussy to keep. I know I lost mine due to shade. Perhaps the plants in the pic are Ludwigia Inclinata Cuba? Those guys get pretty big, and they aren't super finicky to grow.


----------



## jimmyjam (Jan 11, 2011)

Here is a update of the new plants . I'm getting a bit of issues with new growth with the macaranda mini butterfly , and rotala ap mini type two . Both have shrivelled new growth. I'm thinking it's a iron issue, hard water issue, or lack of calcium since I have been doing 1/3 ro water. I have been putting extra iron without too much change, Next will be going back to full tap water , if that doesn't work then full ro with gh booster . The plant does well in my akadama spoil , so I was thinking it was a iron issue. Ummm









Monte Carlo doing very well









Steurogen especially purple is def a slow grower but doing well









Best hc growth without algae I have had in a while, probably due to ro water and me controlling frets better .










Alt mini doing better and taking off









Crazy growth of Mexicana aragouaia , it looks like aromatica
















Fts









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Yup I found butterfly and mini to be pretty tough to grow. They need pretty narrow parameters to do well. I'm really liking the S. Repens bush to the right.


----------



## jimmyjam (Jan 11, 2011)

Man is it ever . Thanks man . I wish to grow the purple that bushy as well, but man is it ever slow . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

